# Win 8.1, IE 11, and editing



## koralis (Aug 10, 2005)

With Windows 8.1 and IE 11 it doesn't seem possible to Paste into the edit fields anymore. This also blocks Quoting Replies from working.


Tried adding compatibility for the site, but didn't seem to help. Any ideas barring "Install Chrome or Firefox?" I'd read on another forum that site software had needed to be updated to work with 8.1. (This is one of few sites having problems, not all sites.)


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Hi...Their is an update than needs to be applied that may solve this, but we also need to make some other changes to the theme to support it. So once we can get it the update installed, I hope this helps your issue. (Thus the issues with sites needing to support so many different browsers, with MS being the hardest.)


----------



## STEVEN-H (Jan 19, 2007)

Ok I am having problems with 8.1 and IE 11 getting chat to work.....I assume same problem as above?


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

STEVEN-H said:


> Ok I am having problems with 8.1 and IE 11 getting chat to work.....I assume same problem as above?


I would not assume that as chat can surely have it's own issues with browsers. IE seems to have more issues than most in that regard. We however will know soon as we are just about ready to run the update to the site.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

Ok, site has now been updated. Hope this helps the browser issue.


----------



## koralis (Aug 10, 2005)

Nope. Still can't paste into the edit control.


----------



## koralis (Aug 10, 2005)

koralis said:


> Nope. Still can't paste into the edit control.


Finally got annoyed enough to install firefox. Good job MS... way to drive people to your competition! This appears to have something to do with IE 11's new Paste code... allows pasting of images as HTML and HTML lists.

Other users had noted that copying out of IE11 and pasting into Word wasn't possible with a simple Paste, they had to use "Paste Special" and select Text as the type in order to do it... so I'd say that Text in the clipboard is now in a container object that Paste-recipient controls need to be able to process. I know you don't do the coding directly, but you might want to pass it up the line so that you can still get a fix going.


----------



## STEVEN-H (Jan 19, 2007)

Chat still does not work. Says it needs to run add on, active x www.addonchat.com/404html, but when I say yes it fails every time. Chrome works.


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

I would have to say these are MS issues seeing other browsers work. Not sure anything would be done to fix it for them. IE is 3rd place on this site with Chrome and then Safari being 1st and 2nd. It is amazing that a browser that is installed with the OS and has the largest install based gets beat by even other OS installed browser (Safari.) (Thought not by much.)

Will have to see if Invision (Maker of this software) does anything about the cut and paste.

As far as the chat issue, you may care to see the thread on chat. http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/207316-how-do-i-get-into-the-chat-room-java-issues/


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

I wonder if thats because IE is used more than other browsers Dave??

It would be interesting seeing the browser LOGS here,could you (or would you) have a look @ how many of each browser version visits this site and list it?? (It would be interesting)
'

I dunno if my browser would show (MyIE2) because I have its ID disabled in my user string (All you will see is 'IE6' in the log (I THINK)) - I dont know what my string actually looks like,would be neat seeing that also!!


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

David Bott said:


> I would have to say these are MS issues seeing other browsers work. Not sure anything would be done to fix it for them. IE is 3rd place on this site with Chrome and then Safari being 1st and 2nd. It is amazing that a browser that is installed with the OS and has the largest install based gets beat by even other OS installed browser (Safari.) (Thought not by much.)
> 
> Will have to see if Invision (Maker of this software) does anything about the cut and paste.
> 
> As far as the chat issue, you may care to see the thread on chat. http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/207316-how-do-i-get-into-the-chat-room-java-issues/


I agree David. Am still having the issues I reported with Internet Explorer 11. Microsoft has a history of proving the theory that newer isn't always better. Gives new meaning to the phrase "Google is your friend!"


----------



## David Bott (Jul 12, 2005)

As mentioned above, IE is the 3rd most used browser on this site...


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 6, 2010)

Wow thats quite alot for IE!!!!!!!!!


Thanx for the list Dave  (Im amazed)


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Id guess that is inflated by the number of people who have no choice of browser to use while they are at work. If they wherent forced to use it, I bet itd be less than safari.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

Id guess that is inflated by the number of people who have no choice of browser to use while they are at work. If they wherent forced to use it, I bet itd be less than safari.
you mean "much less" since it already is...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

When it comes to the chat issue, that boils down to issues with the provider of the chat software. (I'm not trying to pass the buck, only explain.) We decided not to use this site's built-in chat feature because it was not robust enough, and so we went back to the service we used before the site redesign. It's primarily java-based and has a fallback mode that is designed mostly for mobile devices.

I believe the Windows issue is caused by some incompatibilities with ActiveX (a mostly-discredited competitor to Java, used by IE in the 2000s.) Have you tried the HTML5 version? It's not as robust but I think it works with more or less all browsers now:

http://client0.addonchat.com/iphone/chat.php?aid=42584&lang=en


----------

